# salmon - safe food for hedgehog?



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

i have been feeding them boiled salmon cube as treat for quite some times.
one of my friends from the other hedgehog group told me that salmon is not recommend as safe food to them. 

his point is any type of fish or fish product (even cat food with fish as main source of protein) should be avoided. Any how, i still can recall salmon is the good source of protein to them, just like the chicken breast. Any idea on this? how'a you guy think about this?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The main reason fish is usually not recommended is just due to the possibility it can cause stinkier poops. It doesn't always though, and I remember someone saying it might be due to type of fish, or specific hedgie or something. The only other reason I can think of that it might be iffy is mercury levels in fish? I don't know much about seafood though, so I'm not sure how bad salmon is with that or if you should be checking where you get it from. Maybe someone else will know more about that!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I am pretty sure I remember reading fish was safe. Just like chicken it just needed to be fully cooked and not seasoned. I have given Henry some tiny pieces before and he loved it!


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

thank for all the replies, i am sure i saw it salmon are good to them just cannot find it now @[email protected]


----------

